
3D Printing of Transparent Glass (2012) [pdf] - peter_d_sherman
https://develop3d.com/wp-content/uploads/attachments/HPL-2012-198.pdf
======
peter_d_sherman
>"Index Match

 _Glass grains become invisible -- that is, non-scattering – when the solvent
they are suspended in has the same refractive index as the glass._ "

